# yamaha water pump engine



## tenmile (Jul 21, 2010)

Got a yamaha water pump in that had been taken apart. connecting rod was broken and camshaft cracked. low oil sensor had been damaged by the broken rod. replaced damaged parts except low oil sensor. Finally got engine back together but it will not start. Has rope pull only. Have fire at plug and should have good compression because I replaced rings and cyinder looked good. have sprayed carb cleaner through carb and put gas in plug hole but still no start with pull rope. I believe I got the timing marks lined up on the cam and crank gears when I put it together. What am I missing here? Havent put water pump back on engine because I wanted to make sure engine would run first. All help would be appreciated. Engine is a Yamaha MF 260. 7 hp. horizontal shaft power equipment type engine with single cylinder. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If this is an overhead valve engine, check and make sure you have the valve clearance set correctly. 

If you did not remove the crankshaft when you replaced the connecting rod, then check the flywheel key, sometimes an engine will shear the key when a connecting rod is broken. If so, then the ignition timing will be off and could cause a no start situation.


----------



## tenmile (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for your response. It is not an OHV. Its an old L head engine. The crank was already removed when it got to me. I installed a new key during assembly. once again thank you for your response. What else do you think I need to check to get this thing going?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would do a compression test, or a leak down test to start with. If your getting spark, and fuel, then the thing that might not be good enough is the compression.


----------

